# 1967 Violet Schwinn Collegiate



## bikepaulie (Jun 23, 2021)

‘Budget priced tourist model…with a Stik-Shift gear control lever.’ Here’s another fine purchase from ebay’s shadow27, restored by the Cabe’s kostnerave, and added to the collection as a regular rider.
No rust. Replaced saddle in good condition but slightly faded. Right pedal is welded onto the correct-year stamped crank arm, likely because the threads were stripped. Several paint chips and scuffs, new cable housing, plated kickstand with crisp click when kicked up or down. Like-new shifting and braking.
Not showroom quality but the vibrant violet and bright chrome turns heads when it’s ridden around the neighborhood. Pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice bike and clean up!  That color is wild!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 24, 2021)

nice!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 27, 2021)

Beautiful!!! I have the same bike, but a ‘66 and a tall frame. It just became my regular rider. These bikes really are understated..


----------

